# Schweinchen Dick



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

wollte noch einen neuen Bewohner unserer Teich-WG vorstellen. 

Letzte Woche durfte Schweinchen Dick in den Teich und vor dem wässern habe ich sie nochmal abgelichtet: 

Foto  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Moin Rainer!

Ganz schön propper, der Kohaku!
Wie viele Zentimeter misst er denn?


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

da ist unsere alte Lolo wieder wie ein Zwerglein:  

Foto 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Rainer!
> 
> Ganz schön propper, der Kohaku!
> Wie viele Zentimeter misst er denn?


 

Hirasawa
weiblich 
angeblich 5 jährig
etwa 85cm



Und - kann zur Zeit ganz prima schubbern und hürfen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Nabend, :smoki 

Du kannst es einfach nicht abwarten = ein " Jumbo "  



 Schöne " Feiertage" 
Friedhelm


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

ein toller fisch


----------



## velos (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Hallo Rainer,

ich würde dann morgen anreisen um die Dame abzuholen. 

Wirklich schöner Kohaku.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

85 cm   

Aber Bildhübsch   

Willst Babys machen ?


----------



## koimen (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Hallo Rainer



> Und - kann zur Zeit ganz prima schubbern und hürfen.



Kannste das mal für einen Schweizer übersetzen........ 



> Hirasawa
> weiblich
> angeblich 5 jährig
> etwa 85cm



Dein Schweinchen Dick würde ich auch gleich nehmen:   .....war ja sicher fast Gratis .....hast Du "Sie" selber direkt importiert (Box bestellung mit mehreren oder einzeln) oder von einem (Deinem) Koihändler?

Wie lange hast Du "Sie" nun in Quarantäne gehältert ......bzw. und was für WT haste jetzt im Teich beim einsetzen gehabt?


----------



## teich-freak (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

echt ein schöner Inazuma Kohaku 

Da hat wohl einer zu viel geld wieviel haste denn gezahlt?


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Sie lebt sich langsam ein: 


Foto 

Gruß Rainer
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=7658


----------



## rainthanner (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Hallo, 

ich hatte unser Schweinchen eben in der Wanne, da sie zwei Schuppen aufstellt. 
Nix schlimmes, aber ich muss sagen, dass sie immer schöner wird, gell:


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Ganz schön moppelig die kleine 

Oder wirst bald Papa ?

Tolle Farben hat sie


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Hallo Rainer !!!

Voll mein Geschmack .

Ne echt schicke Lady.

Gruß Lothar


----------



## toschbaer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

nu sag schon Rainer :

Hat sie noch zugelegt? 

Und zwar wie viel?



LG
Friedhelm, 
der immer angst bekommt wenn er solche fische sieht :shock


----------



## rainthanner (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

größenmäßig geht wohl nichts mehr, aber das ist egal.


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

Hallo Rainer,

ich dachte du möchtest keine Wale
Aber sieht gut, super Größe


gruß Jürgen


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweinchen Dick*

WOW!! Super schön


Weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Dame!!!!


----------

